

Australian Platypus Conservancy - brudgers
http://www.platypus.asn.au/

======
jbuzbee
I've seen Platypus several times at Tidbinbilla outside of Canberra and near
the Australian ground-station for Nasa's deep-space network. If you're in the
area, you can do both!

[http://www.tidbinbilla.act.gov.au/](http://www.tidbinbilla.act.gov.au/)

[http://www.cdscc.nasa.gov/](http://www.cdscc.nasa.gov/)

------
thomasfoster96
Something you don't see everyday (apart from a platypus) - a .asn.au domain
name.

~~~
jacques_chester
I used to think there was meant to be a distinction between .org.au and
.asn.au, but looking at AuDA, I don't really see it.

My favourite is, of course, .id.au.

~~~
kijeda
Under the original policies, .org.au was effectively "miscellaneous", it was
expressly for domains that don't fit under other categories. .asn.au was for
formally registered associations (e.g. not-for-profits). Similarly, .net.au
was just for network operators.

When auDA was created in the late 90's, the policies were harmonized and
.com.au and .net.au got the same policies, .org.au and .asn.au got the same
policies, etc. It has further evolved since based on policy panels I think
they conduct every 5 years.

~~~
cam-
iirc there was one guy for a long time who handed out the au domains. I think
he was at USNW or USyd?

~~~
jacques_chester
Wikipedia says it was Robert Elz at U of Melbourne. Which squares with that
department spinning out Melbourne IT, who had a quasi-monopoly on .au
registrations for a while.

------
A010
> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">

They also conserve the webpages as well.

I know this site must be Frontpage at first sight.

~~~
fungi
I doubt any thing I have built in the last 5 years will stand the test of time
as well as the FrontPage code that I have spent the last 10+ years scoffing
at.

